# 2021 Morel season...?



## Goinpostal83

7 ticks in a 30 minute shed hunt yesterday in Kalamazoo County. Not in love with the long term forecast right now. Need rain and cooler for a while. Here's to hoping


----------



## Oldgrandman

Goinpostal83 said:


> 7 ticks in a 30 minute shed hunt yesterday in Kalamazoo County. Not in love with the long term forecast right now. Need rain and cooler for a while. Here's to hoping


Wow, that's radical. It's still March! Nasty little %&$#~ers.....

This WX, I be like


----------



## Oldgrandman

I am frightened now, sorry if I come off as a downer. I really aim to be a realist. But $#!+ ain't getting anymore real than it is right now.

Look at the old recommended reading threads, or search the past seasons. It's been jacked up seasons for a long time now.....I just want _*ONE*_ more 2003 before I die, God willing. I think I could set myself up for quite a while as long as I didn't give away as many as I did back then. And maybe did an additional trip or two. Man I wish I knew if I will ever see a season like that again.


----------



## Goinpostal83

We need a lotttt of water for sure.


----------



## TK81

Oldgrandman said:


> I am frightened now, sorry if I come off as a downer. I really aim to be a realist. But $#!+ ain't getting anymore real than it is right now.
> 
> Look at the old recommended reading threads, or search the past seasons. It's been jacked up seasons for a long time now.....I just want _*ONE*_ more 2003 before I die, God willing. I think I could set myself up for quite a while as long as I didn't give away as many as I did back then. And maybe did an additional trip or two. Man I wish I knew if I will ever see a season like that again.


2105, about 5 hours of picking with my two kids. 16 lbs. 









Been a while though. Last two years might fill one of those bags.


----------



## Chessieman

Just DREAM for that 65 degree day and have a nice slow 2" WARM rain starting out in the early afternoon. Two days of sunny and 70 before the leaves are out, be so many out you would be tripping over them! Oh well, you can dream for free right?


----------



## Goinpostal83

Just don't want that rain march


----------



## DanSS26

jashroomer said:


> You will be able to find lots of info looking back here. Also the Michigan Morel board has a fairly active following.
> Biggest thing is just getting time in the woods. Good luck, shroom on.


Is that the old Michigan Morels forum? I know it was shutdown, has it been revived? 
I was a member but cannot remember my screen name. The one I thought it was says member not found.


----------



## Petronius

DanSS26 said:


> Is that the old Michigan Morels forum? I know it was shutdown, has it been revived?
> I was a member but cannot remember my screen name. The one I thought it was says member not found.


I see that Michigan Morels is on Facebook.








Michigan Morels


Michigan Morels. Отметки "Нравится": 51 245 · Обсуждают: 5. Enjoying, hunting, loving, and eating Morels and other wild mushrooms.




www.facebook.com





There is also 








Morel Mushrooms and Mushroom Hunting


A forum community dedicated to Morel mushroom hunters and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about collections, territories, recipes, identifications, harvesting, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!




www.morels.com












Michigan







www.morels.com


----------



## rugbym10sflyu

Ronnie D said:


> I've always had an interest in foraging for shrooms but never found a mentor or sidekick to learn the ropes. The DNR had a course for newbies but I'm sure that won't be available for a long while due to today's climate. Any suggestions ??


I agree with Petronius that MAMI is a great resource. Morels are very easy to ID against their look-alikes; actually finding/seeing them is a different story. Tree identification is my number 1 piece of advice for almost all mushroom hunting, and for a morel beginner look for dead elms or old apple trees (larger seems to be better), both easy to ID and give you good success but give them a nice long look before moving on to the next tree, morels are very hard to see even when they are there. good luck


----------



## Chessieman

I think you have to point out for a novice MH is to get the "Moral Eye", once you spot one than a new reality sets in.


----------



## Oldgrandman




----------



## Chessieman

Blacks now with Forsythia? Come on Apple Trees!


----------



## Oldgrandman

Chessieman said:


> Blacks now with Forsythia? Come on Apple Trees!


Seriously, that would likely mean another poor apple crop. I don't see getting from here to May without a good freeze. Last years was below average one Kent County grower told me. He's not liking this weather either. The cider mill I usually buy from closed up 4-6 weeks early too. Nothing we can do about it except deal with it, and believe me I am having a hard time dealing with it!!!


----------



## hypox

I'm hearing morels are up


----------



## Oldgrandman

90% positive I could find a few. But I don't like doing that this early, more for mental health reasons than anything else.



hypox said:


> I'm hearing morels are up


----------



## TK81

My buddy in Tennessee scored a couple today:


----------



## Bucket-Back

Heading out.I guess a few have been found local.


----------



## Scout 2

I came down M 37 this afternoon and north of White Cloud there were spots in the woods that the growth on the forest floor was all nice and green


----------



## mainstreet1958

So concerning Ticks try some of these The Best Tick Repellents to Keep You Safe From Nasty Bites All Summer Long I find the Picaridin the best also the oil of lemon/eucalyptus works on ticks and keeps black flies at bay. For hunting morels in apple orchards i am wary for the pesticides that were used in orchards in the past. Some of witch used lead based chemicals .The lead is still in the ground.


----------



## Bucket-Back

Nothing in Southern Newaygo that I can find yet.


----------



## TK81

Bucket-Back said:


> Nothing in Southern Newaygo that I can find yet.


I didn't find anything in the dense woods where light doesn't penetrate very well. 1/3rd were growing on a two track,. 1/3rd were in some sparse pines, and and the other 1/3 were in a stand of sparse poplars. All were fresh. We are in NE Newaygo.


----------



## Chessieman

Asparagus is popping in St. Clair Co., Morels should be next!


----------



## Bucket-Back

I'm South Central of Newaygo


----------



## B.Jarvinen

I like the idea of early morels quite a bit. But just drove past Mushroom Corner - no coolers set out there, yet.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

They are just starting were I am, found 7 today. They need to grow.


----------



## DanSS26

Southern Oakland county today. Seen about 10 or so.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Wow, just wow. 

I posted in the other thread I got some SW Michigan Friday. Just 14 dark's.



DanSS26 said:


> Southern Oakland county today. Seen about 10 or so.
> 
> View attachment 762282


----------



## T Brown

Southern Hillsdale county


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Eaton Co.


----------



## Oldgrandman

This is crazy, I mean going out on a limb here I think it's gonna be another disappointment. I can see it now. But I will keep at er, not gonna do anything pissin' & moanin' sitting at home!


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Oldgrandman said:


> This is crazy, I mean going out on a limb here I think it's gonna be another disappointment. I can see it now. But I will keep at er, not gonna do anything pissin' & moanin' sitting at home!


I don't recall finding oyster mushrooms close to this early before. Certainly a weird year. I put in a lot of miles and only found the 4 dink morels so im still hoping the big push is coming at a more normal time.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Ieatshrooms said:


> I don't recall finding oyster mushrooms close to this early before. Certainly a weird year. I put in a lot of miles and only found the 4 dink morels so im still hoping the big push is coming at a more normal time.


I am hoping right along with you. Though my breath, I will not hold! Seeing the white varieties so early isn't good. Around here in GR it looks like it's May 8th. Now the cold is back. 

Ima still try!


----------



## TK81

Well, here is 1/3rd of the batch.


----------



## fishfray

I figured I'll report since this thread gave me the confidence to go out and look today. Just the 1, 2 hours or so of walking to find it, Mecosta county









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie D

Are the oyster mushrooms edible? Taste any good ?


----------



## mainstreet1958

Yes, Choice too many. look some recipes up


----------



## Musket

Found a few yesterday in berrien county.


----------



## Matt V

I found 2 in Northern Newaygo, both small and fresh.


----------



## DanSS26

Ieatshrooms said:


> I don't recall finding oyster mushrooms close to this early before. Certainly a weird year. I put in a lot of miles and only found the 4 dink morels so im still hoping the big push is coming at a more normal time.


I was surprised to find oysters late last fall, so I researched it. I found out there is a different species that grows from mid fall through early spring (Pleurotus Ostreatus) AKA winter oysters.
The ones we find in late spring through summer are Pleurotus Pulmonaris, AKA summer oysters.


----------



## Bucket-Back

Fakebook removed a mushroom post because the poster said the blacks were on fire in the poplar trees in Newaygo


----------



## Musket

Few more today. Was lightly snowing. Taking it that's not a good sign.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Been checking all my normal spots since we have had some excellent weather. Have not found any morels yet this year. However, while checking out a new location yesterday, we did come across this very odd find.


----------



## DirtyCuffs

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Been checking all my normal spots since we have had some excellent weather. Have not found any morels yet this year. However, while checking out a new location yesterday, we did come across this very odd find.
> 
> View attachment 763430


Yikes! lol
Good looking dog btw


----------



## Whopper 24

Hit my best black morel spot yesterday, and it did
Not disappoint. Found exactly 100. Left a couple smaller ones to see how they do in the snow. 
Still can not figure out why they grow in this spot, but it’s the 4th year in a row I’ve picked it.
Fried them up with some back straps and back yard asparagus, mighty fine meal! I


----------



## Tron322

I am the world's worst Morel hunter. Got lucky today wandering around some public land between TC and Kalkaska. Was snowing an hour before I found it so that's a first for me, morels in the snow.

Just one, looked all over the area and only found those false morel beefsteak ones. I am great at finding those, but I don't want to eat them so they stay behind.

Hopefully I can find a few more, but that one Morel was delicious for dinner tonight with some walleye and fries.


----------



## Chessieman

It may just turn around, the weather gurus are moving the Saturday rain to late morning. With temputure in the 60's we might FINALLY have a warm spring rain, it has been a few years around here without one!


----------



## Whopper 24

Whopper 24 said:


> Hit my best black morel spot yesterday, and it did
> Not disappoint. Found exactly 100. Left a couple smaller ones to see how they do in the snow.
> Still can not figure out why they grow in this spot, but it’s the 4th year in a row I’ve picked it.
> Fried them up with some back straps and back yard asparagus, mighty fine meal! I
> View attachment 763504


Forgot to mention. That this was Hillsdale county.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Looks like its going from snowing this week to 80 degrees next week, and all the while my area is bone dry. Are they coming or going? I can barely decide


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Ieatshrooms said:


> Looks like its going from snowing this week to 80 degrees next week, and all the while my area is bone dry. Are they coming or going? I can barely decide


That what I am wonder myself, watching some small blacks grow to picking size but picked 7 good sized whites yesterday? Interesting year.


----------



## Oldgrandman

I'm pretty depressed this season, especially after the past few.....and the continued logging. I should have the guns removed from the house. I got to get out of this funk! My buddy is finding new spots but it's been hard to connect with him this year.


----------



## DirtyCuffs

Oldgrandman said:


> I'm pretty depressed this season, especially after the past few.....and the continued logging. I should have the guns removed from the house. I got to get out of this funk! My buddy is finding new spots but it's been hard to connect with him this year.


I understand you have probably had many good years to remember, resulting in your current disappointment. But don't forget that there are many others, like me, who have spent countless hours year after year trying to create those memories with only a few to show for their efforts. Stay positive!


----------



## Glennieman1

DirtyCuffs said:


> I understand you have probably had many good years to remember, resulting in your current disappointment. But don't forget that there are many others, like me, who have spent countless hours year after year trying to create those memories with only a few to show for their efforts. Stay positive!


Very nicely put.


----------



## Glennieman1

DirtyCuffs said:


> I understand you have probably had many good years to remember, resulting in your current disappointment. But don't forget that there are many others, like me, who have spent countless hours year after year trying to create those memories with only a few to show for their efforts. Stay positive!


Very nicely put.


----------



## Glennieman1

Any word yet on any finds in alcona county? Maybe get lucky and they just start popping with this warmup coming.


----------



## Grinnell

No worries about the cold snap here


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Found probably 120ish today. Picked 91. Almost all my prime trees in the woods were worthless. Found just a few in the woods and they were dried and stunted from the cold. Luckily I found a couple patches on treerows that were in grass. That seemed to hold the moisture better. The cold definitely did a bit of a number on them.


----------



## Grinnell

Left over fifty to hopefully mature enough to pick. Seems to be just starting here in Wayne county. Biggest are only thumb sized still. Waiting for more fresh eggs and some more rain


----------



## Oldgrandman

No doubt. But I put my time in on it and it paid off for me. Especially while the getting was good. It's all anyone else has to do, so there is that. But it's probably mostly the weather that is causing such a run of poor seasons as much as the logging, for me.

Me and a buddy picked out 174 between us today mid-state...a near-Northern run. New spots for us too, so I am at least confident in a normal weather year things could be better. All blacks. Some fresh, some weather hit, I bagged 3 that I ended up tossing after counting my 76, had to cut the tops off a few. Still some fresh ones popping, no whites which is good! bagged some ramps too.

Good Luck Y'all










DirtyCuffs said:


> I understand you have probably had many good years to remember, resulting in your current disappointment. But don't forget that there are many others, like me, who have spent countless hours year after year trying to create those memories with only a few to show for their efforts. Stay positive!


----------



## Ieatshrooms

My 7 year old and I hit up the woods behind my house and picked 27 more today. Left more that have dried out. Need rain bad.


----------



## fog107

14 today in lake county the woods looked a little "early" to me i hope im right and more will be popping this week


----------



## Oldgrandman

fog107 said:


> 14 today in lake county the woods looked a little "early" to me i hope im right and more will be popping this week


Darks or white variety?


----------



## fog107

Oldgrandman said:


> Darks or white variety?


I found darks


----------



## Matt V

I looked at one of my spots just south of Mesick, only had about an hour and found 25. They were small and already drying out. Hope to get out and spend some time looking this Thursday and Friday!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

We found about 60 today. Leelanau County. Need rain and some warmth 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grinnell

Those look like pyramid point fatties!!!!


----------



## sureshot006

Is it just my impression or is this year already better than last?


----------



## Grinnell

sureshot006 said:


> Is it just my impression or is this year already better than last?


Gimme 10days and I’ll give ya my synopsis so far so good


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Grinnell said:


> Those look like pyramid point fatties!!!!


About 10 miles away but we’ve found them out there before!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickman1978

Drier than a popcorn fart around here. Nothing doing. Isabella county.


----------



## DirtyCuffs

I spent the weekend turkey and morel hunting at my dads in Osceola County. No turkey or any morels to show but I am enjoying a first. I just sauteed up some ramps in butter and duck fat and put them over noodles. Wow! He just bought a 40 acre plot that bordered his land. We were walking it and nearly the whole 40 acres has huge groups of ramps growing on it. This land looks very different from my dads. It was logged about 25 years ago and its mostly lightly wooded maples. I noticed many of the old stumps are surrounded with colonies of ramps. I really wish I took a pic. Anyways, sorry its not a morel post but I wanted to share with people who would appreciate it.


----------



## DirtyCuffs

Do ramps indicate morel habitat? I searched hard around them but found none.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

DirtyCuffs said:


> Do ramps indicate morel habitat? I searched hard around them but found none.


Not in my experience, there is no correlation.


----------



## slowpaya

people associate ramps with morels northward,prob soil correlation,some swear by them.the ramps around lansing dont seem to matter,although within an 1/8 mile are decent areas.found about 10 small morels around 1 elm,some golden oysters(think the 25 degrees knocked em down),harvesting a few ramps daily for eggs,burgers,natchos,lasagna etc .checked another couple hundred elms,bit too early/dry Ingham Co.
p.s. if sauteing ,add the greens the last couple minutes,or add fresh chopped for topping


----------



## fog107

sureshot006 said:


> Is it just my impression or is this year already better than last?


Not for me yet... I’ve been in the woods 6 times for morels this spring and yesterday was the first day I found any blacks ( I don’t hunt blondes) but I believe the woods that I go to are just getting started.


----------



## Bucket-Back

I'm thinking loamy topsoil over loamy sand is not good for mushrooms.


----------



## Radar420

DirtyCuffs said:


> I spent the weekend turkey and morel hunting at my dads in Osceola County. No turkey or any morels to show but I am enjoying a first. I just sauteed up some ramps in butter and duck fat and put them over noodles. Wow! He just bought a 40 acre plot that bordered his land. We were walking it and nearly the whole 40 acres has huge groups of ramps growing on it. This land looks very different from my dads. It was logged about 25 years ago and its mostly lightly wooded maples. I noticed many of the old stumps are surrounded with colonies of ramps. I really wish I took a pic. Anyways, sorry its not a morel post but I wanted to share with people who would appreciate it.


My family has property in Osceola and it's very similar - tons of ramps in the hardwood areas.

In my experience, ramps don't correlate with morels though you may find them by the same trees (namely whites/yellows near ash and elm). Look for big tooth aspen stands for blacks.

Check that area later in the year and you may find chants.


----------



## General Ottsc

My buddy and his g/f found about 20 black morels in Wayne county yesterday and one that looked to possibly be a yellow but very small.


----------



## LTH

Is anyone finding any around the Rose City / Mio area? Planning a family vacation this weekend but worried with how dry it's been.


----------



## Oldgrandman

sureshot006 said:


> Is it just my impression or is this year already better than last?


Speaking of the blacks here..... It probably will be, hard to beat that chitty year, i mean even the white varieties were poor which is unusual. The two years before weren't great either Even if I don't do as well this year, I already have done better in some spots. And expect to in others as I get out there.

Last year I was saved by getting in on a buddies spot with his brother. I aim to get back out and check those spots that were logged 30 years ago again too.


----------



## Petronius

Oldgrandman said:


> Our dog started eating these little brown mushrooms in our yard. I decided to look before going nuts and taking her into the doggy E-Room right away.....good thing, they are called Lawnmower mushrooms. Harmless. May or may not be the shroom in the dudes post. But caution cannot be overstated when talking about wild picked mushrooms.


I get those little things growing in my lawn, mostly in the back yard where I, at one time, had spread a lot of wood chips for some landscaping. The wood chips have long since decomposed.


----------



## CWlake

Oldgrandman said:


> I am "up North" tonight and for tomorrow and "expect" to see a few whites, but hope that I do not.


Let us know about the whites please. I have a trip booked for the 20th north of gaylord and would like to know if I'm too late.


----------



## craigrh13

is there any reports from the Gaylord area? I know they’ve been getting them west of there near TC. Not sure about more inland.


----------



## Oldgrandman

CWlake said:


> Let us know about the whites please. I have a trip booked for the 20th north of gaylord and would like to know if I'm too late.





craigrh13 said:


> is there any reports from the Gaylord area? I know they’ve been getting them west of there near TC. Not sure about more inland.


Not a good one, I wish I could say differently. I literally just found a few, no whites. Probably still too cold. Though my spots NOT logged off seem to have gone to crap the past few years.


----------



## gunslinger

Got skunked on our property outside of mesick last weekend. Heading back up tomorrow. Will report when we get back.
Happy Hunting


----------



## Oldgrandman

gunslinger said:


> Got skunked on our property outside of mesick last weekend. Heading back up tomorrow. Will report when we get back.
> Happy Hunting


Weird, up there last weekend was my best day, though not real great. I swear I have some good spots yet, but the WX the past few seasons is so off the rails I am sure that is why I am not getting much. But it's hard to scout out spots amid a crappy season when the normal ones aren't doing much.

GOOD LUCK TO YA!


----------



## Mdwelder

Found 34 fresh blacks gladwin county today


----------



## TK81

Bad news locally for the blacks. FIL found 12 fat blondes on the hill behind his house today. Northern Kent County.


----------



## Matt V

Spent most of the day looking yesterday, started at my spots up off of M55. Found a total of 20..... went and checked a spot in Baldwin, found 4 and then checked a new spot in Newaygo and found 3. Pretty disappointing day. It did rain all night, hopefully that will help.


----------



## Bucket-Back

I didn't know it rained all night in Newaygo, it was raining @ 7am though.


----------



## zig

16 nice ones yesterday in the mulch under the pines just beyond the swing set in my backyard. I mulched a new area about 4 years ago and every year since I get about 15-20. Black ones too, which is pretty rare for me in SW MI. Need to check the doctor's hedgerow here soon, that's always good for 20+. My other neighbor is good for another 15-20 in some mulch on a hill near the end of the driveway. Lost my private land hunt this year, so I essentially have no shame.


----------



## fishx65

Average year for blacks so far a little SW of Cadillac. Spent about 2 hours in da woods yesterday and stumbled on about 60. I still think a nice warm-up might get them going again this year.


----------



## Scout 2

Oldgrandman said:


> I think it could have been a better season to date had we gotten some more moisture, and it stayed warmer. Not counting it out yet. Especially in the North half of the LP. I wanted to get out tonite but got out of work late so I'll be in full picking mode tomorrow and for a while.....if they are out.
> 
> Good luck y'all!


My son lives south of Kalkaska and he brought us 2 ice cream pails full of blacks today. He has been finding a lot of them. These are all fresh most 2 to 3 inches tall and none have froze. So they must have come up in the last couple of days


----------



## Whopper 24

Found a good batch Thursday, Hillsdale county. 2 different black patches, 80 in first patch, 255 in 2nd spot. Almost ran out of bags!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Me and 2 others found 30 walking around this afternoon, ranging from super fresh to a little frostbite on the tips. Hopefully have some better luck soon, been slow here. Only had 14 in the bag when I took this picture.


----------



## cdacker

ogemaw county ... bunch of ramps and decent haul of blacks ...


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Can someone please explain why there is a difference in these two morels? I don’t eat them, but find lots every year and got to wondering if in fact both of these are edible to those who do enjoy them. Having tow different stem-to-cap transitions seems to be a red flag to me.


----------



## Dish7

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Can someone please explain why there is a difference in these two morels? I don’t eat them, but find lots every year and got to wondering if in fact both of these are edible to those who do enjoy them. Having tow different stem-to-cap transitions seems to be a red flag to me.
> 
> View attachment 765193











Half-Free Morel


The half-free morel has a honeycombed cap with brownish black ridges and yellowish brown pits; the bottom half hangs free from the whitish stalk; it is completely hollow. April–May. The cap is conical, with honeycomb-like ridges and pits; the ridges are brownish black; the pits are yellowish...




nature.mdc.mo.gov


----------



## Oldgrandman

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Can someone please explain why there is a difference in these two morels? I don’t eat them, but find lots every year and got to wondering if in fact both of these are edible to those who do enjoy them. Having tow different stem-to-cap transitions seems to be a red flag to me.
> 
> View attachment 765193



The one on the left is a little hit, but they are both considered black variety, the right is a half-free. I can come take care of them for you.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Well an old spot I checked has finally come back, they are hit a little but I got 5 dozen and left some that were shot. The area was logged about 25 years ago and faded to squat in just a few seasons, been back every couple 2-3 years (last year too) to a spot in the area and this one scored. I checked a few others and they did not......yet.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Thanks guys. Found a new spot today that is producing quite a few of what you are calling “Half Free” morels. Like I said earlier, I prefer to just go on the hunt and find them. Once I do, I go to another area and start the search again, and so on...I’ve only ever once told someone of an area I located. I consider him a pretty good friend. 

He and his son had honestly tried for 2 years to find their first, so last year I took them with me to run my short haired pointer. Just so happened to be a spot that produces every year for the past 9 for me to go back and locate. They were totally ecstatic that they literally “found” morels while out for a nature walk. HA!! My good deed is done. They let me know yesterday that the patch was producing again this year. I’m glad I could put them in the right direction before they got discouraged and quit.


----------



## Petronius

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Can someone please explain why there is a difference in these two morels? I don’t eat them, but find lots every year and got to wondering if in fact both of these are edible to those who do enjoy them. Having tow different stem-to-cap transitions seems to be a red flag to me.
> 
> View attachment 765193


More pictures of the half-free and cut in half.









Half-Free Morels


A couple years ago I put a post up called “legend of the peckerhead morel”. My friend and I were more than a little pissed off after catching someone rummaging around our patch picking …




foragerchef.com


----------



## gunslinger

Finally found I little over fifty in mesick. Grey's are just starting to pop. Found some of the biggest blacks I have ever found.here are most me them.


----------



## cfelo27

On the board in Oakland County this afternoon after work!


----------



## CHASINEYES

My son made a stop at our best spot on thursday. Brought about a gallon of whites and half frees home then took them to his girls house. Most of them looked pretty fresh.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Well now I am itching to get back home and go check out back. I still haven't checked our property, but I did my cousin's down the road. No go there yet last week. 

My wife just texted me that she found a couple out in the back yard. I just cut some trees out back there yesterday and I am assuming she was cleaning up what was left and ran across them. I am hoping we get into a pile! Lol


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Finally found a honey hole..... in my cousins backyard 😂 i have spent hours in the woods looking and have never found more than a handful. left plenty of small ones behind to continue to grow for next weekend.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Follow up, I am going to go back in a couple days and check again. Only 3 blacks out there right now, hoping for a few more to pop. Didn't look long though.


----------



## beer and nuts

Been not good for us in Roscommon co. 3-4 areas and its been terrible. Rained last night and decent temps, but thinking its just a bad year for around here. Heard one good report but not confirmed and others finding 10-30 on a lot of hours to find them.


----------



## LTH

beer and nuts said:


> Been not good for us in Roscommon co. 3-4 areas and its been terrible. Rained last night and decent temps, but thinking its just a bad year for around here. Heard one good report but not confirmed and others finding 10-30 on a lot of hours to find them.



I was in the Rose City / Mio area this past weekend and only found 46 between two of us. Some were fresh, some dry, some frosted. I had hoped for a much better weekend but it just doesn't seem to be in the cards this year. All the indicators (flowers, ferns, leaves) say it's time.


----------



## kingfisher 11

We found about 50 whites in the Galesburg area over the weekend.


----------



## Oldgrandman

It's hit and miss again this year. I know 1 county I need to focus on for next year though, and hook up with my morel scout! I think the whites can be salvaged, but it isn't my preferred type.


----------



## DirtyCuffs

Im still not on the board. spent some time researching old maps of railraods that are no longer there. Found a state land spot where one from nearly 100 years ago had cut through. You could barely notice in on sat maps but could tell the old grade was there. Drove all the way out only to find that the loggers used it to drive their trucks to the spot they wanted to clear cut. Must have happened maybe the week before it was so fresh. The whole grade was destroyed turned to mud. I spent a few hours around it but nothing. Will be trying another spot this weekend with fingers crossed.


----------



## Matt V

After looking all weekend got home and found 2 just starting in my yard, right in front of my deck. Hoping they get bigger by next weekend. This is only the second time ever finding them in the yard.....


----------



## fog107

Lake county this afternoon for a short walk in woods that produce a scarce few last week
Nothing today


----------



## Nostromo

I found these few tonight walking the dog. Wayne County.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Just wanted to share what I made this evening with yesterday's pickings. Wild rice and morel mushroom soup. Definetly going to have to make again. the rest of what i currently have will be fried up with NY strip tomorrow!


----------



## esgowen

4 day trip north just shy of 500 for two guys .another bad year for the black morels .but better then last year for me .just over 800 on the year and i think im done .may take a ride north in a week.or so for the whites. Good luck too you all .took one day too paint the cabin .and lost two more spots too logging .im so sick of seeing spots clear cut it makes me sick .


----------



## Whopper 24

Looks like the end is near. Hit some elms tonight after the overnight rains and scored some big whites/yellows. Hope we can drag another week out of the season yet.


----------



## Bucket-Back

finally getting rain, it's been real dry.


----------

